# Half Life (Freemans Mind)



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

For anyone whos ever played and liked Half Life, just watch these (25 in total). They're brilliant and in parts hilarious.

It's bascially someone narrating through the game as if it was Freeman's (the character you play) mind talking to himself.

Trust me, give the 1st couple a go!


----------

